# House Rock, Gallatin



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Heard from a friend that there are 2 trees wedged against House Rock on the Gallatin, making it unrunable. I have not been able to confirm....Was up there on Sun and there were a couple trees with intact crowns in the river between Moose Flats and Lava Lake, perhaps these were washed down in the recent surge. Anyone up there yesterday (Monday) or heading up today be sure to scout before putting in.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Trees gone.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Gally up to 5k playboating party who wants to join?


----------



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Mike, thanks for the updated info on HR. Have you ever run the West Fork of the Gallatin from the Meadow Village area down to the confluence with the main Gally? Not the upper section near Ousel Falls....How far have you run it below the falls? how about the Taylor Fork further up the valley?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't know anything except lots of wood, nobody cleans shit up there..have run ouzel section that's it Taylor fork probably not good place for ducky.. steeper stuff further up the valley.. go from Taylor fork down to big sky that should be fun stretch at these levels


----------



## Remix79 (Apr 17, 2011)

Afternoon lap tomorrow, 3pm.
Anyone going to be around?


----------



## afraid (Jun 8, 2011)

MT_Dweller said:


> Hey Mike, thanks for the updated info on HR. Have you ever run the West Fork of the Gallatin from the Meadow Village area down to the confluence with the main Gally? Not the upper section near Ousel Falls....How far have you run it below the falls? how about the Taylor Fork further up the valley?


West Fork of the Gallatin River (the Gallatin was officially called the West Gallatin River)- put in where Two Moons Rd. crosses, kayak or ducky, beaver dam jumps and wood, paddle across kids fishing pond, nice "slide" below pond, portage wood just above Lone Mt. Trail (Spur Rd.) and walk over the road, put in below road and float to Highway 191, a hilarious run I'm told.
South Fork of the West Fork- I scouted this a couple times and considered chainsaw work, but there's just way too much wood below Ousel Falls rapid, although the last section from Grey Drake Rd. to confluence with the West Fork might be possible.
Taylor Fork- Class 2. I've run it in 13.5' oar raft from the bridge where the Cache Creek road splits, all the way to the Gallatin. A new foot bridge exists near Nine Quarter Circle ranch visible from road, they wont care if you carry around it. A wire fence is sometimes strung across by Covered Wagon Ranch, easily portaged or removed- at mile .5 up Taylor Fork Rd. there is a jack leg fence on the right that runs over towards the Creek, this is where the wire crosses. There is also sometimes a rope across just below here near the ranch buildings, you can practically see this location as you drive across the creek on the highway bridge. I talked to the people at Covered Wagon, they won't care if you walk around the rope. They use these wires and ropes to coral the horses at low water. Take out less than a quarter mile past the confluence, there's an opeing in the guardrail here, hilarious beer float.
Wapiti Creek- this is the preferred start for any Taylor Creek mission! Raftable class 2, ducky fun as well. Put in 1 mile up from the confluence with Taylor where the Wapiti road starts going up the hill, you might have to portage the bridge just above the confluence with Taylor Creek if the Gallatin is running 3500 or more, scout eddy beforehand.

enjoy!

ps- anyone rafted the East Gallatin at high water? fun times? 
Bring a lot of beer and hit everything!!!


----------



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Afraid, thanks for the intel, that is just what I was looking for. Might have to take a trip to one of these forks this afternoon and check them out....will be a solo misssion unless anyone else wants to join?


----------

